
Slack introduces threaded messaging - silentrob
https://slackhq.com/threaded-messaging-comes-to-slack-417ffba054bd#.4uq59cisg
======
curiousAl
If the only thing that ever comes of this is containing GIF reactions to the
original message's thread this is the best, most productivity-boosting slack
update ever.

------
johne20
Very nice (and major) Slack update! The hardest part about this must have been
the UX challenges to keep things simple while still adding the thread
functionality and not compromising on the overall Slack appeal. Well done
team.

Any Chatlio customers out there, we are interested in hearing how you might
like this new functionality to used in Chatlio. (see sig for contact info)

